# The bottom is in!



## greggles (1 March 2019)

Just had an idea for a thread that I'm sure has been done before but that's no reason not to do it again.

A good trading opportunity is finding stocks that have built a strong base and are then heading up off that base, particularly on rising volume. In other words, stocks where the bottom is in and there are potential gains to be made trading it as it rises off that base.

Please post charts of any stocks that meet that description in this thread. It will be interesting to keep track of them and see which ones have succeeded and which have failed.

I'll start with INR. Nice double bottom at 14c and good volume at it heads north. The eight million volume day in the middle of February looks like capitulation to me. I'm late on this one but it's as good a place as any to start the thread off.


----------



## greggles (7 March 2019)

Looks like a bottom at 4c for Northern Minerals (NTU). Today it has gotten through resistance at 5c on good volume so I'm a little more confident that the worst is behind it.


----------



## greggles (8 March 2019)

Just a note that NTU is up 34.62% today to 7c. When I posted yesterday it was 5.2c.


----------



## Miner (8 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Just had an idea for a thread that I'm sure has been done before but that's no reason not to do it again.
> 
> A good trading opportunity is finding stocks that have built a strong base and are then heading up off that base, particularly on rising volume. In other words, stocks where the bottom is in and there are potential gains to be made trading it as it rises off that base.
> 
> ...



@greggles  Great Thread and thanks.
Probably challenge is when to catch your thread and taking action as a free lunch 
I noticed after your posting this one, the stock shot up. Same happened with NTU .
But then INR dived down after two days bonuses.
So knowing this is not an advise, what is the strategy you apply to pick up the bottom, for short time analysis or for long term ?
Once again, thanks for your research data being available to all of us.
Regards


----------



## greggles (8 March 2019)

Miner said:


> So knowing this is not an advise, what is the strategy you apply to pick up the bottom, for short time analysis or for long term ?




Thanks Miner.

All is do is eyeball charts and look for share price movement on rising or improving volume off what looks to be an established base of support at a stock's lows.

I hope others will join me in this thread by posting some charts. It's not hard. Each post has maybe taken five minutes from first eyeballing it to the finished post.


----------



## Miner (8 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Thanks Miner.
> 
> All is do is eyeball charts and look for share price movement on rising or improving volume off what looks to be an established base of support at a stock's lows.
> 
> I hope others will join me in this thread by posting some charts. It's not hard. Each post has maybe taken five minutes from first eyeballing it to the finished post.



Thanks mate.
I honestly have gone to market and bought few books on charting to lift my level of knowledge. Thanks to one of the senior chartists on ASF . But with a slow learning curve for a young man like me, would take time to build up my own.
Until then, I would be waiting for other chartists to step in to this thread. All I can see whatever you did worked very well.
On the technical side, I noticed one of the senior guys in INR Ioneer website,  with whom I have worked 9  years back when he was with BHP. That made me interested to study the stock.


----------



## explod (8 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Thanks Miner.
> 
> All is do is eyeball charts and look for share price movement on rising or improving volume off what looks to be an established base of support at a stock's lows.
> 
> I hope others will join me in this thread by posting some charts. It's not hard. Each post has maybe taken five minutes from first eyeballing it to the finished post.



Thread with a lot of potential greggles, only just spotted.  I follow a similar path as yourself.  Will get onto something and pop back.


----------



## explod (9 March 2019)

I keep an eye on general news sites for recent good news on gold stocks in the main and then check it on the five year monthly before tuning in.  This one I have just spotted in the news this morning.  Made no decision yet but thought I'd add it here so that we could perhaps form collective views:-

"
*Spectrum Metals (ASX: SPX)*
Spectrum Metals has intersected a new high-grade zone of gold mineralisation at its Penny West project in WA.

The discovery was made about 150m north of the historic Penny West open pit where 121,000 of ore was mined grading 21.8g/t gold to produce 85,000oz of the precious metal.

Named Penny North, drilling at the new zone returned 8m at 23g/t gold and 6.9g/t silver.

Spectrum believes the high-grade section of the intersection was similar to mineralisation found at the historic Penny West lode."
https://smallcaps.com.au/weekly-review-market-takes-chaotic-european-vacation/


----------



## greggles (13 March 2019)

Is the bottom in for iCar Asia (ICQ) at 11c? I should have posted this one yesterday but missed it.


----------



## Miner (13 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Is the bottom in for iCar Asia (ICQ) at 11c? I should have posted this one yesterday but missed it.
> 
> View attachment 92869



Whenever you publish the next time we see the price goes up by at least 10% to demonstrate you were 'bloody right' . Great work and thanks though yet to capitalise your published information just because market smells it before hand.
Could you please check MLX when you can.


----------



## explod (13 March 2019)

Should have got on that SPX, 11 cents today,

ah well greggles should be plenty more lol twice.


----------



## debtfree (13 March 2019)

Still plenty of time to jump in before 11 cents @explod it's only 0.011 at the moment.


----------



## explod (13 March 2019)

Can see why I don't trade for a living debtfree.


----------



## greggles (14 March 2019)

Miner said:


> Could you please check MLX when you can.




Hi Miner, MLX has had a rough time over the last 12 months, falling from just under $1 to 26c. Although I hope for the sake of its shareholders that it has reached bottom, it may well not have.

It was looking OK during February while it was consolidating just above 35c, but late in the month the share price gapped down and it continues to look weak and vulnerable to further falls.

I would keep an eye on it but I wouldn't call the bottom on MLX just yet.


----------



## Miner (14 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Hi Miner, MLX has had a rough time over the last 12 months, falling from just under $1 to 26c. Although I hope for the sake of its shareholders that it has reached bottom, it may well not have.
> 
> It was looking OK during February while it was consolidating just above 35c, but late in the month the share price gapped down and it continues to look weak and vulnerable to further falls.
> 
> ...



Thanks @greggles. I recognise as the person who was a great advocate for MLX (whereas I have seen Nifty copper since Birla time has been rather poor and miserable to get higher utilisation or availability of its equipment) now has conceded being his own investment being frustrated and 'predicted' the price could fall 26 cents. So both of you are saying the same thing meaning not good for the holders.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 March 2019)

MLX bottomed at 23 cents in early 2009 so that could be a target this time.

Just a thought looking at the chart not based on any serious analysis of the company etc.


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 March 2019)

i think, this thread requires a subheading "+ 3 qualifiers"


MLX .0128 feb6th (ish) 2009 > 1.23 jan 12 2018 > recent low 0.26 = 76.4% (!fib!)

many of these stocks decline 78-88% before finding a longerterm low
MLX appears to have attempted an accumulation phase* followed by a typical gap down, likely a an exhaustion move going by the volume, both 13week and 21day money flows are extremely negative (no divergence) ....this extremity needs a fast turnaround or the stock is more likely to go into winter hibernation ....the question of a bottom is a relative exercise in "how long does the bottom play out?"

if social media outlets are still chatting about this stock with "possibility" then likely the bottom will take a long time to play out (not withstanding the usual fake liquidity sponge), sentiment needs to exhaust too, not just as represented in the volume, it needs to be inline with people being disgusted with the decline and if a 76% decline is seen as a discounted bargain opportunity it's hardly a 'rejection' of the loss (todate)

time is a significant component of a low, the question is not are you buying a low, the question is how long can you project that that low price needs to play out ......getting entrapped in a bargain low is very fashionable....

the xgd/xjo/xao are in uber bulls at the moment so likely most boats are on lifting tides but those technical signals need to reflect that it's not just money washing thru eager bottom feeders for a decent swing higher

if the 88% low succeeds then that'll make a new low or at least = feb 2009 low...when that occurs, if it occurs, it probably represents MLX as a new entity

.... *tradeable low *(for a quick % rip)*or winter low *(trap)*?*

*someone was buying all that distribution

#ideas #2cworth



data:incrediblecharts.com


----------



## rnr (16 March 2019)

@Joules MM1

MLX appears to have attempted an accumulation phase* followed by a typical gap down, likely a an exhaustion move going by the volume, both 13week and 21day money flows are extremely negative (no divergence) ....




Bullish divergence is evident based on the RSI though!


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 March 2019)

rnr said:


> @Joules MM1
> 
> MLX appears to have attempted an accumulation phase* followed by a typical gap down, likely a an exhaustion move going by the volume, both 13week and 21day money flows are extremely negative (no divergence) ....
> 
> ...




not sure the setting you have there, @rnr 
suffice: there is a sizeable double divergence previously which didnt amount to much, maybe a tiny tradeable bounce but in real time it's unlikely a pro trader would allowed it much room, the chart does not display negative divergence at peaks and that in itself is a warning that the RSI and alike are more likely to give a false positive




i think simply drawing a channel and awaiting a break-out of the channel, maybe use a "permission" cross-over (something like an 8/21 ema) and after tiny breakout above a previous peak with a stop immediately below that break out


----------



## rnr (17 March 2019)

@Joules MM1 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this chart.

I use the same settings as you for the RSI.

The MA's on this chart are a 9 period SMA and a 45 period WMA.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 March 2019)

ASX:SPX

the bulk of trade on friday consisted of .0105's via chi-x, usually a distribution signal, not immediately applicable one way or the other, meaning, it could simply be a soph or deep pocket taking their % after waiting several weeks/months, was a slow drip into eager retail probably, unlikely a brokers report could tell either way as broker reports can only tell you which broker transacted (which side) but you cannot know if that's for a themselves or (a) client(s)
....going from .0055's to .0105's is a big chunk of change = 190% ish

what makes a SPX a pure guess is the news which ripped price upwards with no prior signal

when looking for a trade + 3 qualifier (as an example) we could ask: what can make the three qualifiers? when is the next news due, how much volume is being traded at the offer versus at the bid, over how many days is this occurring where more transactions are one-sided without  price closing higher or lower
if we can see more transactions at the offer without price lifting implies resistance maybe deep pockets using retail strength whereas we can argue that the same game applies where there are more transactions at the mid-point (like friday) without disturbing the price so we'd have to filter that idea thru a lens like the 21day and 13 week money flows, obviously, that only gives a hindsight perspective, we can still infer there is more upside if the weight of distribution cannot push price down despite how stealthy that distribution is...and it's a warning of another spike to come where a genuine get-out trade occurs (money-makers) and suckers in retail (social-mediacs)

the odds are good that that get-out trade is the one you want to avoid being suckered into purchasing unless you have _significant_ proof the product supply kicks all over the competition (companies competitive edge) and even then accept the idea that the price youre being offerred is the price that'll be swamped weeks or months later as the energy dissipates .....the number of companies that have run-away pricing and stay aloft is extremely small

all the touchy feely stuff about young management, nearology, analogue finds, pog,
non of that tells us about the underlying gig being played out in the auction....

if we look at the chart it is important not to confuse that technical print with what-if touchyfeely yet if we refer to the money flows over 'n' we may see consistency on which side of the gig deep pockets are pursuing
what also makes SPX a guess: has in excess of 1BB scrip at auction and needs to get dosh/partner to drill, plenty of headwinds even with further finds

for mine, on balance, the buy-news sell-views looks best option here, got filled at .0105's


----------



## explod (17 March 2019)

The drop in volume concerns me here, someone wanted in but that effect has gone so I feel down tomorrow but should hold at around .085

Beyond that, the next rise in volume could be the time to set myself.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2019)

Not sure about this one but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. No news today but EUR has gapped up for some reason. For the last couple of months it looks to have bottomed out.


----------



## Miner (18 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Not sure about this one but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. No news today but EUR has gapped up for some reason. For the last couple of months it looks to have bottomed out.
> 
> View attachment 93023



Once again, received your mail and saw other people have put wire in your mind and EUR shot up 28%
It is an excellent pick up on stocks (wonder how you have been in your teen age to pick up at young !!!) LOL
Coming to serious part - Noticed EUR is participating in  1 billion euro funding program by Germany even its plant is in Austria. In view of limited lithium producers , probablity should be higher. Lets see what magic comes  here.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190315/pdf/443hvrp55h2b0p.pdf
That is surely promising one.
Good job mate


----------



## Miner (19 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Not sure about this one but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. No news today but EUR has gapped up for some reason. For the last couple of months it looks to have bottomed out.
> 
> View attachment 93023




History repeats and  you @greggles have  hit the bull's eye with EUR. Noticed @Ann also spoke about EUR in her postings on Lithium Thread.
Well done folks


----------



## peter2 (20 March 2019)

"The bottom is in."  See NUF stock thread for details.


----------



## peter2 (20 March 2019)

Did I make a statement the evening before a half yearly report?  NUF said.


----------



## greggles (20 March 2019)

Bottom in for Paringa Resources (PNL) at 13c?

Today's news that the company has secured a US$56 million debt facility to refinance existing debt and expand development of its Poplar Grove Coal Mine in Western Kentucky USA may ensure that it doesn't see that 13c level again for a while.


----------



## Miner (20 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Bottom in for Paringa Resources (PNL) at 13c?
> 
> Today's news that the company has secured a US$56 million debt facility to refinance existing debt and expand development of its Poplar Grove Coal Mine in Western Kentucky USA may ensure that it doesn't see that 13c level again for a while.
> 
> View attachment 93110



Well done @greggles - Market waits for your analysis before zooming up .
Look at the volume today at the high price where the price was consisting 13 cents for some time.


----------



## greggles (20 March 2019)

Miner said:


> Well done @greggles - Market waits for your analysis before zooming up .
> Look at the volume today at the high price where the price was consisting 13 cents for some time.




Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'd like to see PNL a lot higher than 16c before it can be considered a winner. That was the price when I posted. 

Let's see how it goes in the next week.


----------



## greggles (21 March 2019)

I'm calling this one early on the basis of this afternoon's announcement that PUA is to acquire Polar Sapphire Limited from private equity interests for A$27.1 million in Pure Alumina shares and cash.

There is a capital raising coming up as a result of the acquisition (A$12.6m), but I don't think it's likely that PUA will revisit recent lows, at least in the near future.


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 March 2019)

POW

#batteries #vanadium
+46%


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 March 2019)

thanks and kudos for the $spx alert
exited .023's today

POW looks inviting after a long slump


----------



## greggles (22 March 2019)

Is the bottom in for Battery Minerals (BAT) at 2c?


----------



## greggles (27 March 2019)

It looks like the bottom may be in for Alexium International Group at around 11c. It has briefly traded below this level a few times, but has always bounced back.

Now it looks like AJX may be on the road back.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 March 2019)

greggles said:


> It looks like the bottom may be in for Alexium International Group at around 11c. It has briefly traded below this level a few times, but has always bounced back.



I know nothing about the company but the chart looks interesting. Only real thought is "too far, too fast" so it might come down in the short term? 

Or that could just be my wishful thinking that a stock that was trading at 11c on Monday and is at 17c today might give me another chance to enter.....


----------



## greggles (28 March 2019)

Here's another candidate. It looks like the bottom might be in for LBT at 5.8c. It moved up sharply on Monday and jumped up again on Tuesday to 8c where it currently appears to be consolidating. Interestingly there has been no news acting as a catalyst for the recent price action.


----------



## greggles (28 March 2019)

Double bottom for Superloop at $1.30? 

SLC just successfully completed a fully underwritten ~$30.87 million equity raising via a placement to institutional investors and a non-renounceable entitlement offer. All cashed up and ready to head north perhaps?


----------



## greggles (4 April 2019)

Is the bottom in for Syrah Resources? It looks like all good news from the company's Balama Graphite Operation.


----------



## greggles (9 April 2019)

The bottom looks to be in for NWC at 1c after news that it has entered into agreements providing it with the right to acquire a 100% interest in 20 Federal mining claims covering 400 acres over the high‐grade, gold‐rich Jones Hill VMS Deposit in New Mexico, USA.


----------



## greggles (10 April 2019)

I'm calling this one early. I think the bottom may be in for MMI at 13c. Volume increasing each day for the last three days and today a share price increase from 13.5c to 15c. 

Yesterday saw the release of the Managing Director's presentation at the Proactive Investor CEO Series. Very comprehensive for those interested. It has clearly generated some interest in the company.

Let's see how this one plays out.


----------



## greggles (17 April 2019)

The bottom looks to be in for European Cobalt at 2c. Nice looking uptrend in place.

Interestingly, no price sensitive announcements have been released by EUC in more than two months.


----------



## greggles (16 May 2019)

The bottom looks to be in for Longtable Group at 16c after a 12 month share price decline from 87.5c (and an 18 month share price decline from $1.91).

The catalyst for the turnaround seems to be the Longtable Group Presentation announced on 7 May.


----------



## greggles (29 May 2019)

Big share price spike for BrainChip Holdings today after nine months of share price declines. Looks like the bottom might be in at 4c. 

The catalyst for today's move was yesterday's announcement regarding the availability of the Company's Akida Neural Processing Core as intellectual property available for licensing, marking a major development in the company's market presence.

BRN up 81.8% to 8c today.


----------



## Trav. (18 June 2019)

@Miner as a follow on from your comment in the VRS thread you mentioned that by the time that greggles post the SP has taken off.

If you look at the last post showing BRN on the 29/5 Greggles identified the price spike and you could just think that it was too late to get on board. Well fast forward to yesterday you will notice that the SP retraced to .054 the following day and then has slow risen. 

So basically I think that everyone would have missed the initial run due to it being news driven and the existing holders would have taken a nice profit (well maybe, depends on their plan)

Do you trade this now ? up to you but there was / is a trade there up to the recent high of .105. I would be thinking that this is a resistance point as people who bought late in the rally will be still holding and looking for an exit around .1 to .105 so they can break even.

As I mentioned in the VRS thread have a look at the charts posted here and see what happened in the following weeks and try to identify a pattern / trend. Some will retrace and others will continue to run. This is something that you need to understand as if you get in to early and wait for the bottom to be found then you could be waiting a long time and missing out on other opportunities due to capital restraints.


----------



## Miner (18 June 2019)

Trav. said:


> @Miner as a follow on from your comment in the VRS thread you mentioned that by the time that greggles post the SP has taken off.
> 
> If you look at the last post showing BRN on the 29/5 Greggles identified the price spike and you could just think that it was too late to get on board. Well fast forward to yesterday you will notice that the SP retraced to .054 the following day and then has slow risen.
> 
> ...



Fantastic and many thanks @Trav.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 June 2019)

rnr said:


> @Joules MM1
> 
> MLX appears to have attempted an accumulation phase* followed by a typical gap down, likely a an exhaustion move going by the volume, both 13week and 21day money flows are extremely negative (no divergence) ....
> 
> ...



deck-chair pov
	

		
			
		

		
	



worth a re-look, very quiet, volatility died down, but it's also typical of a winter setting in so better to miss the starting gun than be the starting gun.....alternatively if the underlying demand for product changes then the quiet could be a bargain and we should see that reflected in the 13week TMF , chart-wise not so much to glean


----------



## qldfrog (18 June 2019)

I sold SEA at a 50pc loss yesterday, so based on my personal history should rise again soon


----------



## greggles (19 June 2019)

Looks like the bottom might be in for NVA at 1.3c.

Nice little uptrend forming and some encouraging results from the geophysical survey at the Oxide prospect on the Estelle Gold Project announced today.


----------



## Miner (19 June 2019)

qldfrog said:


> I sold SEA at a 50pc loss yesterday, so based on my personal history should rise again soon



@qldfrog
Unfortunately for your investment, your theory has provided right today with SEA shot up . I also quitted SEA with a significant loss but not 50% though few days back.


----------



## Miner (19 June 2019)

greggles said:


> Looks like the bottom might be in for NVA at 1.3c.
> 
> Nice little uptrend forming and some encouraging results from the geophysical survey at the Oxide prospect on the Estelle Gold Project announced today.
> 
> View attachment 95560



Hmm. By the time I am reading your posting, NVA has shot more than 10%. You are a Midas for sure


----------



## greggles (19 June 2019)

Miner said:


> Hmm. By the time I am reading your posting, NVA has shot more than 10%. You are a Midas for sure




It was just luck. It's easy to scan for these kind of charts and I just post them as I find them. All I'm looking for is increasing share price and increasing volume off a base of support.

Watch the daily movers and just scan the charts. It's an interesting exercise. Most of the time I get to them far too late.


----------



## aus_trader (19 June 2019)

greggles said:


> It was just luck. It's easy to scan for these kind of charts and I just post them as I find them. All I'm looking for is increasing share price and increasing volume off a base of support.
> 
> Watch the daily movers and just scan the charts. It's an interesting exercise. Most of the time I get to them far too late.



Better late than early Greg. Keep posting the good ones with volume and liquidity.

Here's my 2c contribution: Digitalx Limited (DCC). It's heavily related to Digital/Crypto currencies such as Bitcoin. Since Bitcoin is rallying up again and now gone as high as US$9000, DCC may be in for another run...


----------



## qldfrog (19 June 2019)

Miner said:


> @qldfrog
> Unfortunately for your investment, your theory has provided right today with SEA shot up . I also quitted SEA with a significant loss but not 50% though few days back.



What can i say.. every year i do a few impulse buys..and usually pay dearly.. no methodology, no SL..and expected results.will i ever learn


----------



## greggles (21 June 2019)

Turnaround finally on the cards for Altura Mining (AJM) after a shocker of a 12 months? 

Or a dead cat bounce?


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2019)

MLX is showing some signs of a bottom. Needs to continue the next break up and it wouldn't want to break that bottom support.


----------



## aus_trader (21 June 2019)

kennas said:


> MLX is showing some signs of a bottom. Needs to continue the next break up and it wouldn't want to break that bottom support.
> View attachment 95606



They have a cash producing Tin Operation, used to be a regular dividend payer from this one operation alone. The problem is Nifty Operation. It's not very Nifty in the sense of the word, bleeding cash relentlessly from the MLX accounts. If they could get rid of (sell) or put it on care and maintenance or something to patch the severed artery I would be jumping in right now... Well not right now, the market is closed on the weekend but would've been on Monday.


----------



## aus_trader (21 June 2019)

greggles said:


> Turnaround finally on the cards for Altura Mining (AJM) after a shocker of a 12 months?
> 
> Or a dead cat bounce?
> 
> View attachment 95605



No announcements and no barometer reading from the Lithium chart (see below), so could be the latter.



Other popular Li/Li related stocks haven't budged, actually gone down today against the 22% rise of AJM:


----------



## aus_trader (21 June 2019)

greggles said:


> Big share price spike for BrainChip Holdings today after nine months of share price declines. Looks like the bottom might be in at 4c.
> 
> The catalyst for today's move was yesterday's announcement regarding the availability of the Company's Akida Neural Processing Core as intellectual property available for licensing, marking a major development in the company's market presence.
> 
> ...



Continued up with a big rise today. Looks like the bottom you mentioned is set in a good concrete footing. Another thing I noticed is the gap-up's are not getting filled !


----------



## aus_trader (9 July 2019)

Could be a bit early on this as to whether really bottomed out, but I took a small position in Clean TeQ Holdings Ltd(CLQ) in the Speculative Stock Portfolio. This mining spec has some 'Big Bold' plans (see the portfolio thread for details), so I will take my chances, given I had some success with it in the past in that portfolio.




By the way my Digitalx Ltd(DCC) purchase didn't work out. Got out with a smallish loss. It looks to be looking for a shallower bottom...


----------



## aus_trader (14 July 2019)

Looks like the bottom is in for Selfwealth Ltd(SWF). It has drifted south ever since IPO listing but lately looks like has turned the corner...


----------



## greggles (16 July 2019)

Looks like the bottom is in for Diatreme Resources at 1c after the company announced that it has signed an MOU with Anhui Fengsha Mining Group Co Ltd regarding the potential supply of up to 500,000 tonnes of photovoltaic grade silica sand to be produced on-site from the Galalar Silicia Project in North Queensland.


----------



## aus_trader (16 July 2019)

Servcorp Limited (*SRV*), looks bottomed out after a long down trending period. Shares bought for the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Servcorp Limited (*SRV*), looks bottomed out after a long down trending period. Shares bought for the Speculative Stock Portfolio.




Well spotted, it's back over $4 now.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2019)

Golden Mile Resources (G88) looks to have bottomed out at 4.4c.

There appears to be a sense of anticipation building over news that the company has completed a follow-up and infill auger sampling program over the prospective Monarch Gold Trend on the Leonora East Project.

Above average volume and a lack of supply is pushing G88 higher.


----------



## aus_trader (22 August 2019)

Markets are quite volatile especially the lead we are getting from the US, so not actively buying stocks at the moment but the researching hasn't stopped. One stock that has an interesting story that seems to have bottomed out is DroneShield Ltd (*DRO*).

It's the type of company that is aligned to the future needs of the world, given the threats posed by the rise and rise of drones. These days it's so easy for anyone to get hold of a drone and fly it pretty much anywhere that there is an increased security threat as a result of it. One company already manufacturing products and continuing R&D into protecting against drone attacks is DRO. This video showcases their product offering:

https://www.droneshield.com/dro-corporate-video/

Chart shows a sudden interest in the stock after a sustained decline since IPO. Price has increased rapidly with increased volume of late...




Certainly one to watch since it's products might be in high demand with the rise of drones that are increasing in number each day.


----------



## greggles (30 August 2019)

Double bottom for FNP around the $4 mark. Big spike today following yesterday's release of their FY 2019 financial results which exceeded expectations.


----------



## greggles (30 August 2019)

Bottom looks to be in for Splitit Payments at 40c following the release of their FY 2019 financial results.

I'll post in a little more detail in the SPT thread.


----------



## greggles (16 September 2019)

Bottom looks to be in for CLB at 5.7c.

New Chairman Mr James Baillieu announced today who has also invested $1.5 million by way of a private placement of 18,750,000 shares at 8c per share as well as 18,750,000 options with an exercise price of 10c expiring on 31 May 2023.


----------



## Newt (16 September 2019)

Hi Greggles

Do you trade all the graphs that you post?  If so, it would be interesting to know what sort of %Win and %average win versus %average loss you experience trading in this way on micro caps.
(Thanks for all the posts - love these insights into how others think and trade....)


----------



## greggles (16 September 2019)

Newt said:


> Hi Greggles
> 
> Do you trade all the graphs that you post?  If so, it would be interesting to know what sort of %Win and %average win versus %average loss you experience trading in this way on micro caps.
> (Thanks for all the posts - love these insights into how others think and trade....)




Hi Newt, most of them I post just to keep this thread going and because they may be of interest to others. It only takes a few minutes to post each one. I have traded a few but I'm not a big short term trader and most are just too risky for my liking.

I have given some thought to going through all the stocks I've posted in here to see which ones actually turned into profitable trades but I haven't had the time.


----------



## Newt (16 September 2019)

Cheers, and thanks for explaining....!


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2019)

I think the win rate will be very low if all are taken. These are good starting points for further research into the stocks. For example SWF and SRV has continued higher since being posted and DRO had a huge day today due to the unfortunate news of a Drone attack in the middle East. However some of the others I have posted on Greg's thread has continued lower than what was thought to be the bottom at the time.


----------



## aus_trader (24 September 2019)

Gold, White-Gold, Silver, Gems and Diamonds oh the glorious, heart-melting jewelry. Might be calling this one early but the bottom may be in for one such stock. I'm sure everyone has heard of or seen at their shopping complex Michael Hill International Ltd (MHJ). Used to be Michael Hill Jewellers as they were a local Aussie brand but now they have expanded to have an international presence.




Stock has been in a long down-trend since listing and has recently implemented some cost-cutting measures. Perhaps that's helping to turn the story around given it's a well-known brand, so could be signs of bottoming out.


----------



## DkCreative (29 September 2019)

greggles said:


> Just had an idea for a thread that I'm sure has been done before but that's no reason not to do it again.
> 
> A good trading opportunity is finding stocks that have built a strong base and are then heading up off that base, particularly on rising volume. In other words, stocks where the bottom is in and there are potential gains to be made trading it as it rises off that base.
> 
> ...




by the time I catch your post I missed my chance


----------



## aus_trader (11 October 2019)

Looks like the cost-cutting measures and continued sales are helping to cement the bottom for Michael Hill International Ltd (MHJ). Good report out today and the stock went up:




Key points of the report:


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2019)

Hey Buddy,
Looking like the bottom is in IMO.
*BUD*
Check it out!
F.Rock


----------



## aus_trader (8 January 2020)

Looks like the bottom is in for Human Resource (HR) technology/software company Intellihr Ltd (IHR).


----------



## aus_trader (14 October 2020)

Just reviewed some of the stocks that I have posted and the calls were not too bad, but most got re-hammered down with the Covid crash. So I haven't been very active on this thread since nearly every stock would have been re-posted on the asx as vast majority re-bounded hard after the March low .

Some did exceptionally well surpassing pre-Covid levels such as  Selfwealth Ltd (SWF) which I mentioned around 15c, now in a nice uptrend trading north of 60c (4+ bagger ? Oops, I sold into the Covid crash in spec portfolio at a profit but didn't buy it back as it went straight back up from the low )

Gregg's   Brainchip Holdings Ltd (BRN) which he mentioned around 10c did a near 10-bagger and to the moon and back). What a ride to anyone who participated, at one point hitting 1bn market cap .

Now that the market has settled back down, I would be looking at stocks coming off the lows...

NTU:



TNY:



AVZ:



CGC:


Disclosure: CGC is held in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.

ADA:


----------



## over9k (14 October 2020)

NTU looks like a good one to throw a 0.031 order at.


----------



## aus_trader (15 October 2020)

over9k said:


> NTU looks like a good one to throw a 0.031 order at.



I  was thinking the same. It's in a hot sector, which is Rare Earth elements, where share prices in exploration juniors are shooting higher even without an ounce of assets / resources. 

NTU actually has a good resource already defined and it's operating at a small pilot plant with plans to scale up to a commercial plant down the track.


----------



## over9k (15 October 2020)

Yep. Order's in, let's see if it fills.


----------



## aus_trader (15 October 2020)

I'll be watching this one as well. It may pull back a bit more I think. Then I will consider a position...


----------



## noirua (29 November 2020)




----------



## greggles (15 March 2021)

Looks like the bottom might be in for ERM at 5.8c. Strong move north today on high volume, finishing the day at its high of 6.9c.


----------



## aus_trader (13 July 2021)

Good Old construction company Leighton, now called Perenti looks to have bottomed...


----------



## Beaches (13 July 2021)

Leighton is not Perenti. Leighton changed their name to Cimic group.
Perenti was formerly known as Ausdrill Limited

Looks like Perenti might be joining the rally that other mining services companies like EHL and NWH have been on
.


----------



## aus_trader (13 July 2021)

Beaches said:


> Leighton is not Perenti. Leighton changed their name to Cimic group.
> Perenti was formerly known as Ausdrill Limited
> 
> Looks like Perenti might be joining the rally that other mining services companies like EHL and NWH have been on
> .



You got me @Beaches , I posted it out without double checking, oops !

Yes it's the old Ausdrill Ltd.


----------



## Beaches (14 July 2021)

@aus_trader Its the chart and price action that was important anyway. Thank you for bringing it to our attention.
.


----------



## finicky (14 July 2021)

Along this theme I was just reading the Hartleys March preso on Maca (MLD). This one is also suggestive of a significant low, if not a bottom? Although the volume is a bit confusing with the unusual volume heading into the low then tailing off through the rally so far. The bullish hammer-like candle of the low is obvious. I thought about this one but was put off by the deteriorating profit performance over recent years albeit cashflow presents a better picture and has maintained dividends. Think I'll give it a miss and preserve cash though.

Weekly


----------



## aus_trader (14 July 2021)

The whole construction sector have been performing poorly with most of the stocks in the dog house. It's funny because there is a lot of construction projects happening around the country.

I thought there was a snout poking out of the dog house, so bought it to the attention of other members.

Another construction stock that could be bottoming out is MWY:


----------



## peter2 (14 July 2021)

@aus_trader  You're a bit off your game lately. 
*MWY* exports wood pulp to Japan and China for paper production. I wouldn't put them in the construction sector IMHO.
They're in the forestry destruction business.

This market has me a bit discombobulated as well.


----------



## aus_trader (15 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> @aus_trader  You're a bit off your game lately.
> *MWY* exports wood pulp to Japan and China for paper production. I wouldn't put them in the construction sector IMHO.
> They're in the forestry destruction business.
> 
> This market has me a bit discombobulated as well.



You are right @peter2 MWY is a paper pulp company, thank you for correcting that. I got confused with another by the same name:


----------



## aus_trader (19 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Good Old construction company Leighton, now called Perenti looks to have bottomed...
> 
> View attachment 127296



What was interesting is that the price has run ahead of the big "Contract Win" announcement today:



I'd say it's big winning a $280m contract for a ~$600m company. Market is depressed today, so nothing could excite it today, PRN up a measly 1.7%.

I think what's already good looking for this drilling company in terms of valuation and yield, could do better when the new contract is factored in:



Once again apologies for mixing up the former name, I hadn't looked it up properly when I posted last time on the go...


----------



## qldfrog (19 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> What was interesting is that the price has run ahead of the big "Contract Win" announcement today:
> View attachment 127584
> 
> 
> ...



Yes good but if tonight sees blood in NY, it will go down with the rest.nevertheless, a good candidate for a btd


----------



## aus_trader (19 July 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Yes good but if tonight sees blood in NY, it will go down with the rest.nevertheless, a good candidate for a btd



Yeah have to watch what's happening overnight  as it has risen steadily in the S&P lately before the Friday woes.


----------



## aus_trader (20 July 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Yes good but if tonight sees blood in NY, it will go down with the rest.nevertheless, a good candidate for a btd



Don't know how you had a feeling my man, but looks bad in early trade...




Will have to check if it recovers when I wake up in the morning...😨


----------



## qldfrog (20 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Don't know how you had a feeling my man, but looks bad in early trade...
> 
> View attachment 127593
> 
> ...



Yeap a look this morning and i hope we have still a few suckers/ gamblers to BTD on the asx today.
The Feds will intervene (sp?) But not looking good.


----------



## aus_trader (20 July 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Yeap a look this morning and i hope we have still a few suckers/ gamblers to BTD on the asx today.
> The Feds will intervene (sp?) But not looking good.



XAO has recovered fast after a little sell off this morning. So looks like there is some local buying support to backstop any fear coming from Wall St...


----------



## qldfrog (20 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> XAO has recovered fast after a little sell off this morning. So looks like there is some local buying support to backstop any fear coming from Wall St...
> View attachment 127603



The real mood will be set tonight, does wall street comes back or not...
I know my systems..small caps... are bleeding heavily in days like that


----------

